# Mystery stove



## raubrianrau (Sep 16, 2018)

Does anyone know who makes this propane stove?  It came with the house and I am trying to open the glass to clean and rearrange the logs. Thanks for looking.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 16, 2018)

Is there a rating plate anywhere on it? Maybe near the gas valve?


----------



## raubrianrau (Sep 16, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Is there a rating plate anywhere on it? Maybe near the gas valve?


No. I didn’t see any rating plate or identification numbers there. The only label I could find was a wiring diagram for the fan speed control/ thermostat. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dstaples (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't know exactly,but it sure looks a lot like the one I just installed. A Harman Clarity. The way I understand it, Harman got bought out,and the new company dropped the gas stoves. I'll try to get a pic up .


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't think it's a Clarity. The Clarity glass has angled corners & an arched top...

http://downloads.hearthnhome.com/installManuals/Clarity_929DV.pdf


----------



## Dstaples (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes it has,  Thought maybe it was a different year. Mine is new from a local dealer from his show room .I'm not sure what year mine is.
.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 17, 2018)

Can you take a pic of the gas valve? That can help to narrow down the time frame it was built.


----------



## raubrianrau (Sep 17, 2018)

This is the valve 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 17, 2018)

Hmm...Is that the blower wiring diagram on the door in the lower pic?


----------



## raubrianrau (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, it is the wiring diagram for the blower. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 17, 2018)

& there's no sticker or plate on the rear of the unit??


----------



## raubrianrau (Sep 17, 2018)

This is the only sticker on the rear of the unit. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech Guru (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh Man, I got you! 

This is a Hunter HFS40.  I used to sell them until they completely went out of business in 2001.  They were bought by Martin Industries in the late 90's, and we all know how that went.  There were some models that were traded under the Martin or Martin Gas brand name.

Unfortunately, they went under in an era before everyone had digitized copies of the manuals, so I was not able to find a manual in an online search.

The logs are set up incorrectly, as the top cross log yours has on the left, actually fit on the knob on the right of the big front log, the other end sat on the burner pan and the rear log sits on that small log at the left, and angles down ward towards the left hand side.

I believe the bottom ash pan has to come off to reveal the screws for the glass panes (i'm sorry, but this wasn't as popular a unit for us, so I don't this this specific model that often in my service travels).  You might try Target Wholesale (866-9TARGET) as I know they bought up their old parts inventory.  I'm sure many of the parts that aren't universal may be gone by now, but they might be able to help source a manual.


----------



## raubrianrau (Sep 29, 2018)

Tech guru that’s exactly what I needed to know. I got the glass off, cleaned and logs arranged properly today.  Thanks for your time and valuable information.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

